# Varnish roan!



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

They can start out will little to no varnish on their body but as they age they gradually gain more and more white.
My appy just had a little star on his head that grew larger evey year his blanket also got larger and and his body got more roany every year.









This is my grandmothers 32 year old varnished appy








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Click to view this. Need to get pictures from this year added too it, but it's a good representation of how varnish can progress, and it can and will progress on every horse differently.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is a few of Walter roaning. He also has a somatic mutation on his side. His shoulders are getting uber roaned now.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Baby
Annie | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Winter
Annie | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Spring. No summer pics yet but I got told she goes really light 
image | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

